# Impossible de revenir sur MacOS (disque disparu)



## Tapatap (9 Août 2019)

Bonjour à tous!
Avant que vous ne me criez dessus pour me dire qu'il suffit d'appuyer sur ALT au démarrage pour revenir sur MacOS, voici mon contexte :

Sur un Mac Pro classique (5,1), j'ai réussi à installer Windows après plusieurs bidouilles (grâce au forum d'ailleurs).

Par contre, n'ayant pas d'écran de démarrage, je ne peux pas utiliser la fonction ALT pour choisir sur quel système je veux switcher. Du coup, je suis bloqué sur Windows 

Lorsque je regarde sur l'outil Boot Camp Windows, ça ne me propose que mon disque dur où il y a Windows donc, et le disque dur TimeMachine. Je n'ai aucune idée pourquoi d'ailleurs (voir screenshot en fichier joint)

Mais le disque dur de MacOS, lui, est inexistant. Donc impossible de forcer par exemple le démarrage sur celui-ci :/

Quelqu'un aurait une solution ? Merci d'avance 

PS : Voici la config :

- Windows 10
- MacOS Mojave
- Un disque SSD pour chaque système
- Un disque dur pour Time Machine
Tout ça sur un Mac Pro classique


----------



## zeltron54 (9 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Windows ne vois pas le disque mac car celui-ci est formaté en APFS, format qui est inconnu de windows.

Une solution peut-être,  démarrer avec alt puis en aveugle appuyer une fois sur la flèche droite puis sur entrée. Si plusieurs disques de démarrage mac appuyer 1 ou 2 fois sur la flèche.
Si le démarrage normal doit être sur mac, mettre un écran provisoire et renseigner le disque de démarrage, ce sera alors le démarrage sur windows qui se fera à l'aveugle.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Août 2019)

Bonsoir *Tapatap
*
De l'environnement Windows > tu peux redémarrer tout court (ou éteindre / rallumer le Mac) > et tenir aussitôt pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours local -->

- quand tu as l'écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* --> choisis *Macintosh HD* (qui devrait être affiché par le sélecteur de volumes démarrables) => ce qui va inscrire en *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage automatique sur ce volume > presse le bouton : "*Redémarrer*".​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu réouvrir ta session dans macOS.


----------



## Tapatap (12 Août 2019)

@zeltron54 : merci pour tes conseils  malheureusement ça n'a pas fonctionné, j'avais justement eu l'idée de faire "à l'aveugle" mais ça ne fonctionne pas, l'écran reste noir.
De plus, j'ai le logiciel Paragon, le disque est bien entendu visible depuis Windows (mais pas dans l'outil BootCamp malheureusement).

@macomaniac : merci également à toi  mais pareil, ça ne fonctionne pas quand j'utilise la manip CMD+R

Encore quelques détails :

La carte graphique est une Saphire RX580 Pulse (compatible Mac Pro selon la liste d'Apple, surtout pour Mojave, mais pas "officiel", d'où le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'écran de démarrage avec le logo de la pomme, lors d'un démarrage, MacOS est directement sur son écran de connexion).

J'ai essayé aussi de déconnecter physiquement le SSD où j'ai installé Windows, en espérant que le Mac Pro démarre sur le SSD où j'ai MacOS, mais j'ai un message indiquant qu'il n'y a pas de disque bootable...


----------

